# IP address restrictions



## MJennings (Apr 14, 2010)

I currently have a few ips on my server, and am going to be adding more soon. But I would like to restrict each ip to a certain user, so that I can have users with dedicated ips for whatever they want to host. Is this possible to do?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 14, 2010)

Create jails for each user, and assign an IP to each jail.

IPFW (and I believe PF) also supports the *uid* and *gid* options, for writing rules that only apply to locally generated packets, generated by that UID/GID.


----------

